# And just like that, it's over.



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I just finished my last day of demobilization briefings, and have put away my uniform for the first time in almost two years. It's a melancholy feeling in some ways. While I am happy and relieved to be home, it was strange to say goodbye to the men who have been my substitute family for the last fifteen months.

The Bushmasters are coming home in waves, so as not to overwhelm the demobilization facilities here in Arizona. I believe more than three quarters of us are on the ground now, and I was right about in the middle of the pack, landing Sunday afternoon. Two days of demob briefings and we suddenly find ourselves free men again.

Lots to do now! The wife and I have trips to California and Mexico planned - I have about a month of leave coming to me. I am giving some thought to returning to Galco earlier than I'd originally planned, however, if I can swing a few long weekends off. And speaking of Galco, there were several Galco employees waiting for me to walk off the plane, including Bill King (*Old Padawan* here), one of the sales reps and his whole family, and the VP of Operations. Patriots all!

America is even more beautiful than I remember, and just driving around and looking at the abundance our country offers tends to remove any lingering skepticism I might have about whatever we might have accomplished in Afghanistan. As Jeff Cooper might have pointed out, after a long time in a danger area, the beer is indeed colder and the sky bluer.

It's good to be home.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, I'm new here, but just wanted to say...

Glad you made it home safe, and thank you for your service.

Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

VERY good to hear Mike, glad you're home! Lots of catching up to do I'm sure. Once again, God Bless and thank you for your service to our country.:smt1099

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Great to hear you're back home safely Mike!

Thank you very much for serving. Your family is in my thoughts as well for enduring your absence. :smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you Mike, for your service, your humor, your insight, your guidance, and your "Moderation" of HGF.

Enjoy your time off. Enjoy your family. Enjoy Mexico, wine country, and even more, home...

Welcome home. I'm sure you'll be on here a lot less... We'll miss you, but understand why!

JeffWard


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome Home! ...and thanks!


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome home. :smt1099


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> It's good to be home.


It's nice to have you home, and Thanks for your service :smt023

In my short time on this forum, I have found your posts very informative.

Now that you are back at Galco, see if you can get them to make a holster that fits the Taurus PT92 with rails.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Ditto. Welcome home, Mike!

:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome home. :smt1099


It looks like I caught the news regarding one of the earlier Bushmaster groups returning and reported you were probably back a bit early. I apologise to all for that error. 

Enjoy

TOF


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome back! 
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike,

Welcome home! Glad you are safe and reunited with your family.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome back Mike. Have fun with your family on vacation, you deserve it!:smt1099


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Glad to hear you're back. THANKS and GOD BLESS to you and your family!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Mike and to all the guys/gals of your outfit. God Bless and you have a beautiful family. A job well done.:smt1099


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

What a beautiful family!! Enjoy your well deserved vacation. Glad you and your guys are almost all home and ready to return to the sweet life of family and friends.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome home!!!!!!!!!!!! :smt1099 :smt033:smt033:smt033:smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## P89Jeeper (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome home, and thanks for what you have done.:smt1099


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Allright Mike!! Congrats, welcome home, and thank you for your service! :smt1099


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I bet it feels pretty sweet!

thanks for your service

God Bless,


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks, and welcome home. Glad you made it home safe.:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm relieved that you're home safely, and glad to be able to say:

*WELCOME HOME!*

:smt1099
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And a big :smt023 to those Galco folks, for supporting the troops!


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mike,

Glad to hear you made it back safe and all is well.


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome home! :smt023 I look forward to your future posts and educational comments.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Being #26 to reply to this thread doesn't leave much to say that hasn't already been said. But I am glad you are home safe and sound and I'm especially happy for your family, as they don't have to wonder and worry anymore about your well-being.

After viewing that updated picture of you holding something that doesn't even come close to resembling a firearm, I propose a toast:

*May the words be warm and the beer cold, always!*


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I like Mike's new avatar, too.
Looks relaxed.
:smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> I like Mike's new avatar, too.
> Looks relaxed.
> :smt023


+1

Welcome home!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats and thanks, dude. :beer:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome home.

2 years in uniform?

I'm sure wife and kids will help you figure out how to deal with the withdrawal symptoms.

:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the welcomes, everyone! :mrgreen: Even a windbag like me has a hard time describing how good it feels to be back home and back in The Promised Land.



Wandering Man said:


> 2 years in uniform?


Yeah, long time for a reservist, I know. But I was activated for the southwest border mission in early June of '06, and went basically straight from there to the train-up at Fort Bragg and then on to Afghanistan. That's about 22 months on active duty. I should have just done an active duty tour, since I'd have gotten more benefits!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Welcome HOME*

Sir; I don't know if that is a "face" of 'relief' or a face of HOME.:mrgreen: 
Safe and sound; :smt033 YOU won. Thanks:smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

welcome home dude. It was AWESOME watching you get off the plane and march into the hanger.


----------

